# Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Amore Cigar Review - Bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Has a spicy taste that is way too powerful for my taste. Tastes like a stronger version of the CAO Italia.

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve Amore Cigar Review - Bad


----------

